

The Inner Workings of IBM's Watson (Video) - alok-g
http://www.engineeringtv.com/video/The-Inner-Workings-of-IBMs-Wats

======
sausax82
Slides explaining the DeepQA software can be found at
<http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2019525>

